# Hallo Leude



## benisboi69 (2 Mai 2018)

Ja hallo leude ich bins. freu mich schon ^^


----------



## Tittelelli (2 Mai 2018)

benisboi69 schrieb:


> Ja hallo leude ich bins. freu mich schon ^^



Deutsche Sprache , schwere Sprache das heißt. hallo Leute


----------



## General (6 Mai 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## hirnknall (9 Mai 2018)

benisboi69 schrieb:


> Ja hallo leude ich bins. freu mich schon ^^



Keim Dimg, schöm dass du hierher gefumdem hast


----------

